
Nightmare on Microsoft Street - markbao
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080608/nightmare-on-microsoft-street/
======
natch
Wow, that sure was content-free.

------
RobertL
Good article. I for one will not be sobbing for MS.

MS lost it's technical leadership decades ago. Time for it to, like IBM, go
the way of the dinosaurs and make room for more agile and useful business
models and business managers.

